# Bring it Yassi



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Just thought Id let everyone know Im in cairns, Ill update with before and after pics, Its hitting hard 10pm tonight, we should have 100km an hour winds in about 20 minutes, 

dw guys, herp room is all packed down, all enclosures tied down, so snakies are safe 


Keep yous updated

Scorps


----------



## Funkstaa (Feb 2, 2011)

good too see your doing well and not freaked out - stay safe!


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 2, 2011)

I look forward to the updates Scorps, Im a bit surprised to see that you think you will have time for some pics. I'd be flat out trying not to panic.

good luck.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Its just wind 

ok thats a bit of an understatement, Its 5 hours away now 

Slr's ready


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 2, 2011)

wish i could be there for this one 

stay safe 

yasi mother of all storms


----------



## Chicken (Feb 2, 2011)

Reptilian, i dont think you'd really wish to be there


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 2, 2011)

My little sister and her family are in Mt Low, Townsville. 
Yesterday, when this thing was heading straight for them, they were packed and planning to leave. 
Now, they are bunkered down, ready to ride it out.
Take care, everyone up that way. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 2, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> My little sister and her family are in Mt Low, Townsville.
> Yesterday, when this thing was heading straight for them, they were packed and planning to leave.
> Now, they are bunkered down, ready to ride it out.
> Take care, everyone up that way. Thoughts are with you.



If there are kids involved, i would have been out of there days ago. best of luck to your sister and her family.


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 2, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> If there are kids involved, i would have been out of there days ago. best of luck to your sister and her family.



Their 'kids' are 18 & 20 (I still think of them as kids though )
This isn't the first cyclone they have been through, BUT its the biggest and the worst...
I spoke to her a little while ago, and they believe that where they are, and the type of house they have, they should come through ok. 
Still, there a lot of variables, and I hope they (and everyone else) are ok.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope it blows over before it can do any real damage, but it doesn't look quite as likely now! Stay safe, another time to be in awe of mother nature though!


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

I feel sorry for all the wild animals, Isnt a bird any where to be seen,

keep yous updated


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 2, 2011)

The birds probably evacuated a few days ago  mother nature never ceases to amaze me.

and Shellfisch, i'm glad the 'Kids' are old enough to be able to fend for themselves. Best of luck to all in the firing line.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 2, 2011)

scorps said:


> I feel sorry for all the wild animals, Isnt a bird any where to be seen,
> 
> keep yous updated


I think the birds etc realise whats coming there way..BE SAFE Ben and ALL APS members..This is going to be a bloody Big one,one in a lifetime experience for most..With ALL the flooding thats happened up here in the last Month,this is the LAST THING QLD needs..Just remember,items,clothing,furniture etc can be replaced,however LIFES cannot be...Stay safe ALL...


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Hope this link works....

You gotta love Queensland humour!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 2, 2011)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Reptilian, i dont think you'd really wish to be there


 

yeah i do - i have been in two massive cyclones before and thousands of smaller alerts.

Cyclone Justin - cat 4 to 5 ( was a 5 then down downgraded but i consider her hit to be the 5- check out the pic 

Cyclone Monika - Cat 5 ( same as yasi ) still known as the bigest cyclone to ever hit australia - 320km-per hour winds 

Respect to the mother of all storms yasi - 

check the pics to yasi 
Severe Tropical Cyclone Justin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cyclone Monica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 2, 2011)

I really feel for the Queenslanders who are now being hit with a second blow with Yasi !

Watching the news this morning the residents were saying that all the birds disappeared a couple of days ago..... there is just silence beyond the wind.

The surge is what the authorities are worried about more than the wind.

I definitely would NOT want to be there...... its gonna be a big one!

Good luck to all and try and stay safe.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah Birds have been gone for a few days, seen about 15 snakes in an hour herping the other night, everythings on the move, 

Winds have just picked up

For People that Havent seen this yet


----------



## melluvssnakes (Feb 2, 2011)

Just watching Anna B telling people now that winds will reach 300km/hr... Good luck Cairns!
Scorps, hope your enclosures are tied down TIGHT lol


----------



## mummabear (Feb 2, 2011)

The birds must have all come to my place Ben. They have been tweeting all morning. I was very surprised. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mungus (Feb 2, 2011)

To everyone effected..........
Our thoughts and best wishes are with you.
Fingers crossed that its not going to be as bad as predicted.
Stay Safe.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Heres a pic of a bit of my herp room, well some of the enclosures that could fit on the floor


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope you have a thick concrete bunker up there Scorps and are serious about staying safe. I don't think anyone realizes what they're going to be in for yet. This thing is ridiculously huge!


----------



## WomaPythons (Feb 2, 2011)

im in townsville and im lookin forward to the experince but am still stayin safe ....it aint so bad here bit of wind and rain here and there.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

It wont be bad yet womapythons, its heading further south and is going to hit closer to townsville now, still close to cairns though, Our house is built out of concrete filled ceder blocks so we should be alright, Its going to smash innisfail the worse which is uinfortuanant as thats where larry hit,

Where all bunkered up having a few rums waiting for it


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2011)

scorps said:


> Where all bunkered up having a few rums waiting for it



Ahhh some sedatives!  Wise move!


----------



## D3pro (Feb 2, 2011)

Here mate, this page is great to keep track of Yasi... 

MTSAT Infrared Colorized Image Loop - Satellite Services Division - Office of Satellite Data Processing and Distribution

Stay safe. I'm heading up townsville next week so hopefully there will be something left.


----------



## WomaPythons (Feb 2, 2011)

poor innersfail........the bottem part of our house is soild brick might just bunker down there with some beers and table tennis haha


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL .... just goes to show the birds are far more sensible than we humans when it comes to things like this!!!!!! 

But seriously, I send best wishes to all up there, for the hope that everyone comes through it safely. My son's g/f is in Townsville and she and her family left the evacuation safety points they were told to go to for those in flood-threatened areas, so they're in a house thats upstairs with the cars downstairs, bunkered with six of them, four dogs, four cats and seven puppies!!!!
it's too late for them to get out, and they didn't have the transport for all of them anyway, it is a five person car. 

So to everyone in any semblance of a path of that cyclone, stay safe, and come through this unharmed.

http://www.weatherchannel.com.au/ma...ws/Cyclone-to-bring--24-hours-of-terror-.aspx read whats below the map


----------



## elogov (Feb 2, 2011)

Dw if your reptiles get too distressed drop them off at my house as i live cairns 2  (Mt. sheridan)! Good luck staying safe!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 2, 2011)

It has been dead calm for the last 1/2 hour or so, a flock of metalic starlings in the tree, all as if nothing was happening. But it's coming!

cheers
Michael


----------



## remington (Feb 2, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> yeah i do - i have been in two massive cyclones before and thousands of smaller alerts.
> Cyclone Monica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 

Please Do not be a clown and stay around and be a pain as when you need rescuing it stops emergency services officers from saving people who weren't being on lookers and really needed help.. as they have to help the clowns that where thinking it it was *cool* to look at the storm


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 2, 2011)

This is Russell my bodyguard. He usually stands proud by I gave him bit of a support around his neck and ankles, it's going to be a tough night. LOL
The greens are ready to ride it out, holding onto their perches tight. I usually take better pictures but it's a bit windy now.


----------



## mummabear (Feb 2, 2011)

Good to see Russell has a birds eye view. Are the greens waiting it out outside? Good luck Michael. We will be having a similar view.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 2, 2011)

Brace yourself Michael,i hope yous are bunkering down,all the reptiles stay safe(and the enclosures etc)..PLEASE keep us updated as much as you can,(gather theres going to be power outages).Gee i thought that was you Michael,minus the beard lol..STAY SAFE EVERYONE...


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 2, 2011)

mummabear said:


> Good to see Russell has a birds eye view. Are the greens waiting it out outside? Good luck Michael. We will be having a similar view.



I brought some of the youngsters in but the rest of them are staying outside - they're tough! Imagine the marketing potential: "cyclone-proof chondros" LOL

Take care.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

The wind deffiantly has been wierd, we had a random storm for about 10 mins post about 20 mins of strongish winds, pretty calm at the moment, a little bit of wind but is deffiantly going to be a big night.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 2, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I brought some of the youngsters in but the rest of them are staying outside - they're tough! Imagine the marketing potential: "cyclone-proof chondros" LOL
> 
> Take care.


Gee i can see it now..4 sale-hatchie GTP,eats pinkie mice,sheds great,cyclone proof..Very hardy snakes...


----------



## Schlumpe (Feb 2, 2011)

Remington dont worry about emergency services coming to rescue REPTILIAN-KMAN as Anna Bligh has already said earlier today that nobody will be rescused for at least 24hrs after the storm has passed.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 2, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Gee i can see it now..4 sale-hatchie GTP,eats pinkie mice,sheds great,cyclone proof..Very hardy snakes...



Exactly! Always look at the bright side of life.
It's raining now - no good, it will make trees top-heavy.


----------



## remington (Feb 2, 2011)

Schlumpe said:


> Remington dont worry about emergency services coming to rescue REPTILIAN-KMAN as Anna Bligh has already said earlier today that nobody will be rescused for at least 24hrs after the storm has passed.


Mate anna did not say that she said that at some point in time emergency services will have to saty in she did not say 24hrs at all..



Schlumpe said:


> Remington dont worry about emergency services coming to rescue REPTILIAN-KMAN as Anna Bligh has already said earlier today that nobody will be rescused for at least 24hrs after the storm has passed.


 
Why should we risk our lives for clowns who wont to go watch the storm there is all ways some idiots out there! when we where door knocking for the floods people where trying to go for a swim!


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 2, 2011)

> Why should we risk our lives for clowns who wont to go watch the storm there is all ways some idiots out there! when we where door knocking for the floods people where trying to go for a swim!



Natural selection in action.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Tropical Cyclone Threat Map Page (1)

Thats a link to direct updated photos, updated hourly


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 2, 2011)

To all our friends in North Qld..... please keep your heads down and stay safe. We are really worried about you all and I know for sure, that at least in our household, there won't be much sleep at all tonight as we wait for news that you are all ok. All the best to you, your families and your animals.
cheers
Joy


----------



## Radar (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube - robcenter1's Channel

Not for the easily panic'd.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 2, 2011)

See ya all on the other side of Yasi. Bunkered down with a bathtub full of water etc so ready to see if the house holds together.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 2, 2011)

Spooky stuff! , hope ya all will be ok! , if it's not the bloody Floods down here it's the weather out there! , not a happy time for QLD!!


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 2, 2011)

So far, it's very calm in Cairns, just the odd gust now and then. "Calm before the storm" is probably what it is.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> So far, it's very calm in Cairns, just the odd gust now and then. "Calm before the storm" is probably what it is.



Deffiantly, I think the eye will be interesting to see, Latest update shows it will be closer to cardwell now


----------



## Kitah (Feb 2, 2011)

Not too calm here... Starting to get some pretty big gusts every now and then.


----------



## Karly (Feb 2, 2011)

My sand monitor ( who lives in the house with us), after spending the entire morning eating, then climbing up the rubbish bin trying to get scraps until we fed him AGAIN, has now curled up in the corner of our guest room under the bed! He must think it's a safe place. I'm thinking I might join him.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 2, 2011)

Heard on the news today that the cyclone has enough energy to power the entire world for a year 0_0

Good luck everyone in NQ... Hold on tight! Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 2, 2011)

Good luck to all those up north. Gotta love our state - "Queensland - Flooded one day, monster tropical cyclone the next". Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 2, 2011)

equinny said:


> Heard on the news today that the cyclone has enough energy to power the entire world for a year 0_0


 
Got my extension lead ready, plugging into it. That should knock my electricity bill down for a few years.


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 2, 2011)

it looks like vic is getting a mini one. Lol


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Karly said:


> My sand monitor ( who lives in the house with us), after spending the entire morning eating, then climbing up the rubbish bin trying to get scraps until we fed him AGAIN, has now curled up in the corner of our guest room under the bed! He must think it's a safe place. I'm thinking I might join him.


 
My house is in Mt Louisa, and I'm stuck here in Seattle.. I'm hoping I have an undamaged home to come back to next week... 

Would love to hear how you're faring in Townsville!!!!!


----------



## FAY (Feb 2, 2011)

Queensland.....beautiful one day....perfect the next....

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Melusina (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm on the other side of the world at the moment watching all this unfold while I am in the middle of a snowstorm! Crazy weather Earth is experiencing...

I hope my aviary birds are alright back home!


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Heres 2 pics, hard to show you what it looks like with just pics, I will upload videos tomorrow,


----------



## Radar (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey steveo2, I've got mates that offered for us to go to their place at mt lousia, but staying in our place in kirwan. As of yet just a bit of wind and rain, the dog is still outside, so it's not too bad.


----------



## Banjo (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep safe everyone in north QLD. The video will be interesting Scorps.


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 2, 2011)

rednut said:


> Hey steveo2, I've got mates that offered for us to go to their place at mt lousia, but staying in our place in kirwan. As of yet just a bit of wind and rain, the dog is still outside, so it's not too bad.


 
Thanks rednut, i'll check back in here in the morning (12pm here) and see how you all fared! Best wishes!!


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 2, 2011)

I live just south of Innisfail. Quite blowy at the moment but nowhere near what we're going to get. A few trees and plants broken so far. Fingers crossed we'll chat tomorrow.


----------



## dottyback (Feb 2, 2011)

I really hope every thing goes well for my Fellow herps in the next day or so..Ben


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 2, 2011)

Best of luck everyone. I have family in Carins so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 2, 2011)

A two-story high gum tree just snapped clean off halfway down the trunk across the road from me. Probably one of the first of many tree casualties to come.


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 2, 2011)

good luck to everyone up north. I already got my fingers crossed for my family in cairns, so i'll cross my toes for you guys. Be safe.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 2, 2011)

Makes me wonder if this is why there has been such a down-turn during the breeding season last year? As they say...animals seem to sense these things before it happens and this is probably why so many keepers had no success in breeding? It's amazing when you think about it.

All the best to you guys up there, everyone down here is glued to the tv and watching all the updates on the cyclone and hope you all make it out okay!

Take care


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 2, 2011)

Best of luck to you all - esp you crazy ones who are staying there riding it out!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got an update on TV...apparently it's made a turn even further North, this means Cairns may cop more of the brunt


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah seems to be, the next update will be any minute. . .


----------



## Radar (Feb 2, 2011)

Tsubakai, a couple of trees down in my parents street, 12 in a mates street, and another mate that lives on the hill says the water is just about to top the breakwater wall at the marina, so the storm surge is well and truely on its way. The dog chooses to stay outside....


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 2, 2011)

Where is Firepac with all his excellent information>


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 2, 2011)

Good luck North Qld, our thoughts are with you! 

My Auntie and family up near the floods were lucky to not bear the brunt of that, now hopefully the other Auntie in Cairns (Trinity Beach) will be lucky as well. She's got a strong brick house with metal beams that go from the roof down deep into the foundations. She, her family and pets are all in the bathroom, sounds 'cozy'.

Keep your heads down, look after your animals and stay safe!


----------



## Radar (Feb 2, 2011)

Update: Apparently it's bad enough for the dog to find her way inside now. Pussy :lol:


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2011)

Just woke up, bit more windy, still isnt to bad yet


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 2, 2011)

You could ahve fooled me Scorps Im looking at the Bureau of Meterorology map and eeeekkk everyone in North QLD stay safe ok


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 2, 2011)

MTSAT Infrared Colorized Image Loop - Satellite Services Division - Office of Satellite Data Processing and Distribution

This looks VERY scarey...or at least all the clashing colours do ;-)


----------



## silatman (Feb 2, 2011)

Good Luck to everyone up that way. The whole of Australia is thinking about you.


----------



## scorps (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just an update, oh k so I just woke up, I live in south cairns and sleptr through the whole thing, alot of cairns lost power but we kept it the whole time. all of our trees are still up and yeah doesnt really look like much has happened here,

I am not speaking for the rest of FNQ just my street (although the people accross the road lost power)

Ben


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 3, 2011)

wow Scorps you have been so lucky

So has all the wind in your area stopped ?

I thought they said it wouldnt be fully passed over till lunchtime ?

Hubby and I didnt fall asleep till late last night watching the news and watching the weathermap in disbeleif

Elizabeth



Waterrat said:


> So far, it's very calm in Cairns, just the odd gust now and then. "Calm before the storm" is probably what it is.



Hi Michael
Weve been sending you good vibes all night........really worried about everyone

Are you OK

Im off to work now will be trying to check in through the day between clients......

I hope everyone is OK

Elizabeth

And Baden.....you're in qld too I hope you're ok could someone who can connect try and let us all know you are ok !! Elizabeth


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 3, 2011)

seems like it hit tully and innsfail and missed cairns 

mainly passed at tully which is surrounded by national park - there are heaps of scrubbies at tully so i hope there ok


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Any Townsville updates? I understand the power was cut, but havent heard any more..


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 3, 2011)

Tully and Mission Beach ....from what I have watched and heard on sunrise they copt a battering ...thankfully no loss of lives (well so far) but those areas are known as cassowary havens and they are already on the endangered list


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2011)

The biggest gusts of air seem to be coming from the media! The Today Show is trying to find every fallen tree they can get their cameras focused on! I know roofs have come off houses and there are a lot of debris about, but nowhere near the catastrophic atomic bomb blast they had us believe was going to happen. Anyone got any photos from up there?? Good to hear no reports of casualties!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 3, 2011)

friend in townsville rang me this morning. few branches in the backyard, house is fine just no power. she may have been lucky but also mentioned friends in surrounding suburbs were much the same, some still have power. 

she also mentioned optus phones aren't working, but telstra is for anyone trying to get in contact with people up there.


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> friend in townsville rang me this morning. few branches in the backyard, house is fine just no power. she may have been lucky but also mentioned friends in surrounding suburbs were much the same, some still have power.
> 
> she also mentioned optus phones aren't working, but telstra is for anyone trying to get in contact with people up there.



Thanks for the news


----------



## Radar (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, lost all the street trees up our street, power is out in certain areas, Ross creek has cut of palmer st so alot of that area may be out. Neighbours lost an awning, one lost a roller door, but mainly just trees and nothing major. I imagine your place will be fine steve, unless there was any big tree's beside it you may have a bit of damage.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2011)

Some vision of Julia Gillard caught under a house:


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 3, 2011)

rednut said:


> Yeah, lost all the street trees up our street, power is out in certain areas, Ross creek has cut of palmer st so alot of that area may be out. Neighbours lost an awning, one lost a roller door, but mainly just trees and nothing major. I imagine your place will be fine steve, unless there was any big tree's beside it you may have a bit of damage.


 
Couple of large trees in the neighbours yards, I only have small palms (which used to have a bunch of finch nests in them....), so hopefully all's good. Cheers!


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm just south of Innisfail. We got a bit of damage but nothing too bad. There is nowhere near as much destruction here as there was after cyclone Larry. I just hope further south (Tully, Mission Beach, Cardwell) can say the same thing.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 3, 2011)

Power still off and water apparently going off as well. Trees down everywhere but it seems most of the damage to property is to fences as far as I can tell. Found what's left of some idiots trampoline wrapped around a power pole. Thankfully all the damage at my place is easily fixed.


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 3, 2011)

Everything fine here l.. i live around the corner from scorps in cairns! we never lost any power. We lost out gate and fence but nothing broken!!! My family place has been flooded due to the surge tho  and i got friends from ingham who lost there roofs and house! at least noone was hurt


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Guys & Gals,
I hope that you all got through yasi OK.
It is horific to see the destructrion it caused in the hardest hit areas. People of Qld are somewhat resilliant & can hopefully bounce back.
With saying that it is hard when you have lost everything & a massive clean up ahead. Jobs & income affected. Hopefully most had insurance & if not hopefully the taxes we have all paid can help rebiuld communities & help people get thier lives & income back on track.
Higher banana prices is nothing, & Hopefully sugarcane will recover, but when you have to rebuild from scratch & source alternative income, this can really hurt. As after some of other Qld floods, there may be some businesses that cannot afford or may not have the willpower to restart.
So my thoughts go out to ALL & wish you all the best toward the future & recovery.

One note of hope is that there might be a new business adventure in the waiting, Selling Yasi firewood to the rest of Australia.

Cheers & all the best.
Ian.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 4, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Some vision of Julia Gillard caught under a house:


BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA LOVE IT MOOSEY  

apparently not all has gone well ....some are dead and some are missing


----------



## scorps (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys, didnt really bother with taking pics or videos as yous might have all heard, cairns didnt get hit hard and where I am we didnt even get touched (worst that happened in my area was some tree pruning)

Ben


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi All,

We are still without power and phone here and we weren't in the worst hit. 
Please spare a thought for the farmers up this way (I know a lot of others are doing it tough too). The banana and papaw farmers have lost everything. As well as equipment, loans, fertiliser etc they pay a lot of wages and employ a lot of people. Many of these employees have maybe a week of work left cleaning up the damage and then they don't know where to turn. Sugar cane farmers up this way had a bad trot during the last harvest as it was so wet. These farmers only get an income from their farm *once a year*. Last harvest (because of the wet) some of their cane had to stay in the paddock and now they have even more damage. Next time you have a tea or coffee put two sugars in your cup and two into the saucer and proudly say, "That's for the farmers!"


----------



## affroalex (Feb 13, 2011)

i live 30km south of cadwell and we still havnt got power. we've got someones garden shed in our pool, with all the stuff including a ride on lawnmower in it, i dont, know whose it is. it was like someone turned on a jumbo jet and parked it on top of the house, the noise was unbelievable. i have had to fill a generator up every 3 hours for the last 10 days, and its starting to catch up to me. also does anyone know someone who has rats in the ingham district, i lost alot that were in the freezer and desperatly need more. the only good thing is my clutch of scrubys hatched hatched in the middle of the cyclone.


----------



## Radar (Feb 13, 2011)

What size rats are you after mate?


----------

